# I'm so excited...She's gonna love it!



## motocrash (Dec 21, 2018)

Hoping I get one of those sweet chairs!


----------



## motocrash (Dec 21, 2018)

Thinking of filling her stocking with these...


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Dec 21, 2018)

I quit smoking and my laundry basket has no wheels! Oh, how far we've strayed! At least our chairs have remained as comfortable as ever...


----------



## motocrash (Dec 21, 2018)

Na Kris,she's getting the NEW SUPA model clothes line - With easy lift winder!
It does look like a modern chair you'd buy but I bet that one doesn't have that  little gold oval imprinted with "MADE IN CHINA".


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 21, 2018)

KrisUpInSmoke said:


> I quit smoking and my laundry basket has no wheels! Oh, how far we've strayed! At least our chairs have remained as comfortable as ever...



I finally quit smoking in January 2005. I just decided I was tired of it, and wanted to stick around a little longer for the Grand Kids. I decided to taper off, and do it my way.
I did mine by one cigarette a day. When I got to "2 day" I was sitting watching TV in the evening with the wife and realized I hadn't smoked any that day. So I made a note to see if I could hold off. So far, so good.
After a week and a half, I told her because she hadn't noticed. She was ecstatic.

I'm scratching my head about the Laundry basket...


Unless you mean you quit smoking food. In that case, man, you gonna die!


----------



## lovethemeats (Dec 21, 2018)

I wonder if the chair comes in blue?


----------

